# Snipe Hunt



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2006)

Has anyone ever been on a Snipe Hunt? :bigsmile:


----------



## srhoades (Apr 12, 2006)

The first thing that came to my mind was some sort of scavanger hunt on ebay where you had to snipe to win. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 12, 2006)

I caught one and mounted it on my wall.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 13, 2006)

When I was about 10, my older cousins took me out on a snipe hunt in the woods where my grandmother lived. What they didn't know was that I had already heard about snipe hunts. I played along, crouching in the woods with my flashlight and burlap sack as they left to herd them to me.

Then I propped the flashlight in the sack and snuck back to my Grandma's cabin. About an hour later my cousins came back and found me sipping hot chocolate and eating fresh pie. They had been sitting out in the cold amazed at how steady I was with the light.


----------



## shelly (May 6, 2006)

Here's our snipe story

Our family and another have spent a lot of time together. One night the dads decided to take the kids snipe hunting. One mistake was made that we have had quite a pickle in getting out of it. They caught a "snipe". Because of that we had to add a lot to the snipe lore. When tricking/lying to your children keep it simple so you can remember it.

1) When they get scared they roll up like roly pollies and look just like a rock.
2) They only come out on a full moon.
3) They hibernate during the winter---(Come on now, who ever heard of a hibernating bird? But Mama knows all and we looked it up in a bird book before they could read and they saw the book!

The kids were given trash bags to catch the snipe with.---That way dad could tear a hole in the bag on the long walk back and say the snipe escaped. Well we've been snipe hunting now for about 6 years. We decided that at age 11 they are old enough to be in on the trick. It's almost as much fun as the first snipe hunt with the children to see one newly let in on the joke lead their first snipe hunt!

It's snipe season again, they're out of hibernation:bigsmile: and we just have to wait for the next full moon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2006)

OK, then, has anyone ever gone on a wild Haggis hunt?


----------

